
Newspaper thinktank predicted the iPad in 1994 - jamesjyu
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/04/28/futurist-predicted-the-ipad-in-1994-video/
======
joezydeco
Seven years earlier, a team from the University of Illinois won an Apple
competition to "design the computer of the year 2000". Their design? A tablet.

<http://cs.illinois.edu/news/2010/Jan26-1>

Note Stephen Wolfram standing stage left. Oskee wow wow!

